# RIP Master Monarch



## Yeomans (1 April 2020)

So so sad that Master Monarch passed away 30 March.  He had a spectacular career.  Your stable mate Spud misses you but may you rest in peace.


----------



## forumuser123 (1 April 2020)

So very sorry to hear this.
Got to know him well when he was with Georgie Strang.
RIP gorgeous boy. Love and thoughts to all connections.


----------



## irishdraft (3 April 2020)

Sorry to see this i was a livery at the yard he was backed and ridden away at before the then owner decided he was going to be a very good horse and sold him on


----------

